# was braucht man um fuer eine Java-Server-Application?



## Usul (20. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ich wuerde gerne aus Uebungsgruenden einen Chat schreiben.  Dabei sollen sich die Clients (ich verwende Webstart und keine Applets, aber das ist egal) alle mit dem selben Server verbinden, der die Nachrichten dann an alle Clients weiterleitet.

Jetzt die Frage:  Wie realisiert man so einen Java-Web-Server?  Das muss ja eine Java-application sein die staendig laeuft.  Also wird das mit den ueblichen Webhosts nicht gehen, weil die keine Java-Anwendungen ausfuehren, stimmts?  Ich habe aber auch webspace auf www.mycgiserver.com welcher Servlets unterstuetzt.  Koennte man den Server irgendwie als Servlet realisieren?  Mir gehts nicht um Quellcode sondern um die generelle Realisierungsmoeglichkeit.

Danke,

Usul


----------



## Beni (20. Okt 2005)

Wenn du auch noch eine Datenbank hast: ja. Es ist möglich an die Servlets informationen zu schicken (mit dem "post" Zeugs von HTTP), und die Servlets könnten dann Zeugs in die Datenbank schreiben.
Die DB benötigst du, weil Servlets leider nicht so intelligent sind, und ab und zu mal was vergessen.
Die Clients könnten dann den Server ab und zu fragen, obs was neues in der DB gibt (auch über die Servlets).

Also: das war mal ein Prinzipielles ja (nach meinem Wissensstand) :wink: Aber es ist saumässig kompliziert, immerhin musst du da noch mit einem HTTP-Server kommunizieren...

Wenns nur zu Übungszwecken ist: funktioniere doch deinen Heimpc zu einem Server um. Der Chat muss ja nicht ununterbrochen laufen :wink:


----------



## Usul (20. Okt 2005)

Danke.

Aber wenn ich jetzt (weil nur zu Uebung) nicht per HTTP sondern per UDP machen moechte?  Ginge es dann auch?  Also dass die Clients per UDP ihre Nachrichten an den Server schicken und der verteilt die dann an alle Clients.


----------



## Beni (20. Okt 2005)

Dann benötigst du ein eigenes Programm als Server (nix mit dem Webspace). Wenn du was eigenes schreibst, kannst du mit UDP arbeiten, soviel du willst ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Okt 2005)

uralter Link auf uralte Seite, aber im wesentlichen noch OK

http://java.seite.net/chat/index.html

du könntest den Server natürlich in ein Servlet stecken, aber das ist irgendwie Overkill

Problem: der Server muss als Java-Programm (evtl. sogar als Dienst) auf dem Serverhost gestartet werden, und das ist bei den meisten billigen oder kostenlosen Webaccounts nicht möglich; geht wohl nur mit virtuellem/dezidiertem Server


----------



## Usul (21. Okt 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problem: der Server muss als Java-Programm (evtl. sogar als Dienst) auf dem Serverhost gestartet werden, und das ist bei den meisten billigen oder kostenlosen Webaccounts nicht möglich; geht wohl nur mit virtuellem/dezidiertem Server



Genau, darauf wollte ich hinaus.  Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht geht.  Danke.


----------



## MPW (21. Dez 2005)

Usul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke.
> 
> Aber wenn ich jetzt (weil nur zu Uebung) nicht per HTTP sondern per UDP machen moechte?  Ginge es dann auch?  Also dass die Clients per UDP ihre Nachrichten an den Server schicken und der verteilt die dann an alle Clients.



Da ist aber auch nciht so sinnvoll, da udp von vielen Firewalls auch von innen nach außen geblockt wird.
Wäre also nur im privaten Bereich sinnvoll.


----------

